# Loose Powder Question



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> They might be I don't honestly know. Hell, the burn rate between T7 pellets is different from Loose T7 so unless the burn rate comparison you read distinguished between the two, it might not be close. When playing with explosives, I prefer to get as close to absolutes as possible. Same when I reload for my rifles. Encore is dead on that if you do use weight...and some do because they have the scales, even though it is not recommended, you must verify and re-verify that what you are using is correct.
> 
> Didn't mean to sound like a condiscending ass but people can get hurt with "safe" loads let alone unkown loads.
> Heck, a couple of seasons ago I hunted a full weekend with a double load....3 pellets, a 290 barnes, 3 more pellets and a second 290 barnes! :yikes: I got up north late, loaded my weapon before bed and was in a hurry....had forgotten that the gun was already loaded. I came with a few thousands of an inch on pulling the trigger on a doe...didn't find out until I manually unloaded the gun on what I had done. Talk about scary ****!! Maybe the gun would have held up, maybe it would just have mamed me, or worse! I'm no rookie and I made a big mistake. I think about that everytime I use my gun and I can still clearly see that doe in my crosshairs like it was yesterday. I don't remember why I didn't shoot, I just let her walk.


Your a lucky man!!!!


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Yawnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!! I just woke up from Dreamland.:lol::lol:
> 
> T7 is a HECK of a lot cleaner than Pyrodex and the others. Years ago there was Clean Shot. That was great out of my gun. Got into trouble with Pyrodex and as far as I know they call it by other names now. That stuff I would love to find.
> 
> ...


I guess you didn't read my post afterall, if you had, you would have read that American Pioneer powder IS Clean Shot. That was the new name after Hodgdon sued them for patent infringement on the round Clean Shot Pellets. Ever wonder WHY the American Pioneer Sticks are square? They also make Shockey's Gold powder and sticks, which is just as big of a problem IMO. Square peg, round hole?

Maybe you should try reading one of those papers you are delivering once in a while? Don't get your pant-leg caught between your chain and your sproket! :gaga:


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

So I would like to get in on this conversation. I am shooting T7 magnum loads. Two pellets of T7 Magnum. I think this is incredibly dirty but I have nothing to compare it to. So is it everyone's recommendation to use BH209 loose? What would I shoot that would compare to the T7 Magnum Load? Thanks Jon


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

jlcrss said:


> So I would like to get in on this conversation. I am shooting T7 magnum loads. Two pellets of T7 Magnum. I think this is incredibly dirty but I have nothing to compare it to. So is it everyone's recommendation to use BH209 loose? What would I shoot that would compare to the T7 Magnum Load? Thanks Jon


First, you have to make sure that your rifle is approved for BH209. Second, you need to list the weight of your bullet.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

mparks said:


> First, you have to make sure that your rifle is approved for BH209. Second, you need to list the weight of your bullet.


I am shooting an Encore Prohunter. I am also shooting a 250 grain shockwave.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

jlcrss said:


> I am shooting an Encore Prohunter. I am also shooting a 250 grain shockwave.


The Pro Hunter is a perfect rifle to shoot it.....
Put 100 or 110 gr *volume* of BH209 in that rifle and you'll never stop shooting it. The Pro Hunter is a dandy shooter with it and I think you're going to be pleasantly surprised. Don't swab between shots, as it isn't necessary.

I'm shooting the same rifle, 110grs volume of BH209, CCI2009M primers and 250gr Barnes TMZ.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

ENCORE said:


> The Pro Hunter is a perfect rifle to shoot it.....
> Put 100 or 110 gr *volume* of BH209 in that rifle and you'll never stop shooting it. The Pro Hunter is a dandy shooter with it and I think you're going to be pleasantly surprised. Don't swab between shots, as it isn't necessary.
> 
> I'm shooting the same rifle, 110grs volume of BH209, CCI2009M primers and 250gr Barnes TMZ.


Thanks for the response. Now for the stupid question. I am pretty sure you guys may of mentioned it already but you lost me with a bunch of numbers. When you say by volume would that be the same as pouring the powder into a loader? Or Is there another way to do? Thanks


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Hodgdons add campaign worked.....they have people believing T7 is clean! That stuff, especially in pellet form is nasty stuff! It would be one of my last choices. Thankfully there are much better alternatives!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

So something I calculated must have worked. First shot at 50 yards was .5 inch left of dead center on the orange peel. Second shot was touching. Backed to 150 yards to see how the BDC was working with the APP compared to the old T7. It was right on. I'm not going to shoot over 150 yards this muzzleloader season so that was as far as I tested it. After a few more shots I didn't notice any inconsistencies in the powder velocity. All shots were hitting within 1 inch up and down from 150. I would call that plenty good enough for me.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Ieatantlers said:


> So something I calculated must have worked. First shot at 50 yards was .5 inch left of dead center on the orange peel. Second shot was touching. Backed to 150 yards to see how the BDC was working with the APP compared to the old T7. It was right on. I'm not going to shoot over 150 yards this muzzleloader season so that was as far as I tested it. After a few more shots I didn't notice any inconsistencies in the powder velocity. All shots were hitting within 1 inch up and down from 150. I would call that plenty good enough for me.


Sounds like you are all set for this year then. You must have got a new container of APP? Check that powder after a couple months, bet it is one big clump in the container. At least that has been my experience with the old Clean Shot. 

I just killed a doe this afternoon with 80 gr Blackhorn 209 and the 350 gr Hornady FPB. Dead is dead!


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

jlcrss said:


> So I would like to get in on this conversation. I am shooting T7 magnum loads. Two pellets of T7 Magnum. I think this is incredibly dirty but I have nothing to compare it to. So is it everyone's recommendation to use BH209 loose? What would I shoot that would compare to the T7 Magnum Load? Thanks Jon


Jon,

According to Hodgdon's website, you should be getting 200-250 FPS more velocity than two regular Triple Se7en pellets. This should be in the 2000 FPS range with a 26" barrel, according to them. They don't say, but I would assume it is with a 250 gr bullet.

http://www.hodgdon.com/tripleseven-pellets.html

If you go to Western Powders site in a previous post of mine above, you can get the load data for several bullets. 105 to 110 gr VOLUME Blackhorn 209 should get you in that 2000 FPS ball park with a 250 gr bullet.

As far as measuring loose powder, you use a powder measure. The T/C U-View works well, and has a cut-off funnel at the top. You may experience some static cling as this measure is clear plastic. There is an easy remedy though, just take a dryer sheet (Bounce or similar) and roll it up and rubit on all the internal surfaces, you will never have a problem again.

Here are a couple types of powder measures. The clear one is a Flint River (T/C U-View knock-off), the brass one is a T/C measure. These are adjustable, the plastic one in 5 gr increments (5-125 grains), the brass one in 10 gr increments (50-120 grains).


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

BUSTA'YOTE said:


> Jon,
> 
> According to Hodgdon's website, you should be getting 200-250 FPS more velocity than two regular Triple Se7en pellets. This should be in the 2000 FPS range with a 26" barrel, according to them. They don't say, but I would assume it is with a 250 gr bullet.
> 
> ...


Supposedly the magnum load is 2200 ish fps. I appreciate the information. I am going to give it a try. I have never been convinced the T7 and its variations have been the best thing for my gun. I will say they have been the easiest but as anyone knows easiest isn't the best.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

jlcrss said:


> Supposedly the magnum load is 2200 ish fps. I appreciate the information. I am going to give it a try. I have never been convinced the T7 and its variations have been the best thing for my gun. I will say they have been the easiest but as anyone knows easiest isn't the best.


Their load data says 2000 FPS with a 26" barrel. The 2 777 Magnum pellet load is not the same as a 3 777 (standard) pellet load. The 3 pellet load will give higher velocities, but Hodgdon does not recommend 3 pellet loads for their powder. The rifle manufacturers are the ones advocating the 3 pellet loads. That is why Hodgdon came out with the Magnum pellets, because the standard pellets are made to the equivalent of Black Powder. 

The best way is to shoot them over the chronograph, that will tell the real story.


----------

